# Looking for whitest possible mortar joint color?



## tuckjoe (Sep 2, 2008)

:blink: I tried already White Portland Cement with sand, but customer still wants whiter. Are there any additives I can use to get it whiter?


----------



## tuckjoe (Sep 2, 2008)

I tried already White Portland Cement with sand, but customer still wants whiter. Are there any additives I can use to get it whiter?


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

In addition to while Portland and lime, did you use white sand?

Toolimg a litle early can also make them appear whiter.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

The more lime you can use the whiter the color. White cement especially when used with white marble looks green.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Strike em wet


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

when we made stone years ago,we had a customer who wanted white stone,as white as we could make it.
we used white portland,white sand,and my dad added some white paint to the mix.it came out very white,and looks good to this day.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I wouldn't add paint, but you can add raw titanium dioxide.


----------



## eoffmasonry (Jul 23, 2008)

Tuckjoe

Try this site out limeworks.us and click on ecologic mortar tab, scroll to bottom of page and find custom mixes. check out the color of DGM Butter joint with marble dust. These mortars will reach the strength of type n mortar and are a great for replacement of white portland cement. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Tscarborough said:


> I wouldn't add paint, but you can add raw titanium dioxide.


 
dittos


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> I wouldn't add paint, but you can add raw titanium dioxide.


I've experimented with paint and have had poor results. Perhaps the older paints were different.


----------



## stuccoman (Sep 6, 2006)

White portland and flintshot or silica sand all white materials.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

tkle said:


> I've experimented with paint and have had poor results. Perhaps the older paints were different.


Yes they were.....Called "lead stabilization". Something they banned in Europe 80 + years ago!!! But not until 1978 in America!


http://rhol.com/rental/lead/lead paint.htm


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

When did they eliminate mercury in paint in Europe?


----------

